

Introducing Nitrode - A dedicated HTTP server - bradly
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/479e1e5de272931d

======
jamesbritt
Is this related to the Nitro JavaScript Web framework?

------
jacquesm
Just reading that requires you to be logged in.

~~~
revorad
"Oliver Morgan

Hi All, Welcome to my introduction to Nitrode.
<http://github.com/ollym/nitrode> _The Problem..._ Node.JS has no FastCGI
module or alike that allows it to connect to an existing HTTP server like
NGINX. _The Solution..._ Nitrode is aimed to bridge that gap by providing a
fast and versatile HTTP server, built on top of Node.JS. It aims to support
many of the mainstream features NGINX does, but has the added advantage of
being written in Javascript and exposing an API to allow existing applications
to fully control it without leaving the current process. _Great! How do i use
it?_ You can find the repository here: <http://github.com/ollym/nitrode> I
have included an example.js file, which will utilise all the current feature
of Nitrode which are: 1\. HTTP Basic Authentication 2\. ETag and If-Modified-
Since Support 3\. Public directory / Static file support 4\. SSL Support 5\.
Fully configurable 6\. Vitual Host support 7\. Redirect support 8\. And much
much more... Unlike Connect, it aims to be purely an HTTP server, and focusses
entirely on that function. To run the example: 1\. Clone the repository 2\. cd
to the repository directory 3\. Run the command: "sudo node example.js" 4\.
Open up a browser, and type in: "localhost:80" 5\. Authenticate yourself by
using using username: 'admin', password: 'admin' 6\. You should now see a page
titled: "Welcome to Nitrode!" Make sure you also read through example.js to
see what it's doing! _So whats the catch?_ Nitrode is very young, i've only
been working on it for the past week or so and so as such there are a number
of things i still have to do: 1\. Split index.js into smaller libraries 2\.
Add authentication digest support 3\. Add SSL certificate authentication
support 4\. Write unit tests 5\. Improve sys.pump performance 6\. Write
benchmarks 7\. Write documentation If anyone is interested to help me out with
this list, then please do! Regards, Olly"

